
Petya Ransomware: Live Counter of Ransom Dollars Paid - franciskim
https://franciskim.co/petya-ransomware-live-counter-ransom-dollars-paid/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14645452](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14645452).

There's nothing wrong with this submission per se, but because there is
already an active discussion about this topic on the front page, we had to
mark it as a dupe.

Edit: actually, since you used a spam service to buy upvotes, we've banned
both you and your site. This is obviously a capital offense on HN.

All: I hope everyone realizes that when you do this you leave obvious traces
in the data.

~~~
franciskim
I disagree that it is a dupe. The purpose of the post is different.

------
thefreeman
We have no idea if that is the only address they are getting paid on, so this
is kind of misleading.

~~~
willstrafach
Those who have examined the publicly available malware samples have stated
this address as the only one used at the moment. It is certainly possible that
an upgraded variant may use others though.

------
strictnein
I mean, he's basically going to DDoS the Blockchain.info servers if too many
people use this.

~~~
franciskim
My site would be DDoS'd first... for blockchain.info the resource required to
process is negligible imo.

~~~
strictnein
How so? If someone sits on your page and it's running that call every two
seconds, there's little impact to your servers, but 30 hits a minute to
blockchain.info.

